# what do you put yr dogs kong thing?



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

hi

i know you can buy the tubes of kong stuff to go into them, but do you put homemade mixtures in them?

what do you use, what shouldnt go in them?

thanks in advance


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I used to put marmite around the edges of mine along with dog biscuits and butter and stuff, know! not to healthy but as a treat for my little baby she got that'!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

This is what I do

A smear of marmite or peanut butter around the inside - they spend a good 20mins licking every little bit out

I nearly always freeze the kongs to make them last longer (and it's good when they're teething)

A mix of dry and wet dog food packed in really tightly
A mix of probiotic youghurt and dry dog food (sometimes with a bit of chopped raw carrot as well)
Left over roast dinner - Just the meat and veg (no trimmings)

Anything really thats dog friendly, chicken, ham cheese etc

Just watch the calories and take it out their daily food allowance


mine also like the treat balls they roll around and the dry food drops out as they do this - I just but their dinner in those


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks 

i have one of those treat balls but they have never bothered with it. i bought a kong on impluse today (a med sized one) and i put some wet biscuits in it and Poppy loved it but i was wondering what else i could put in it 

i didnt buy the tubes of stuff because i thought it was probably a rip off and id get some advise from you guys


----------



## fosse (Dec 10, 2008)

Raw mince and natural yoghurt, frozen.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Think ill be using some of that advise when we get our 2.
Thanks all  xx
Great thread!


----------



## littletiger (Sep 15, 2008)

I get my ideas from here!
CanineConcepts Dog Training - Advice on the dog kong toy and kong chew toy"


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

littletiger said:


> I get my ideas from here!
> CanineConcepts Dog Training - Advice on the dog kong toy and kong chew toy"


Great link - thank you


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks all who replied and thanks for the link!

some really great ideas :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## NoSpecialFeaturesHere (Nov 23, 2008)

When my dog was in rescue he used to have a kong filled with chappie and cheese spread. It was that squeezable cheese spread with the ham/chive/prawn flavourings... Dogs love that stuff, but it's quite expensive for a daily treat.


----------



## Colsy (Oct 3, 2008)

We use low fat cheese,cottage cheese,dog biscuits soaked and put inside.
Steamed veg and banana.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2008)

I get some free range organic chicken breasts. then steam them. boil some rice. chop chicken and mix with rice. i then make a fresh chicken stock and mix with rice anad chicken. i then put into kong and freeze.

the dogs go whoopedee doo daa. and have a tasty frozen chicken and rice kong lolly.


----------

